# 225858 iphone ruft teure Nummer an



## Christian_1982 (19 Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich hatte gestern mein Handy gesperrt im Rucksack bis ich auf irgendwelche Musik aufmerksam wurde. Es wurde eine Verbindung zu 225858 ohne mein Zutun aufgebaut. Leider konnte ich zu der Nummer nichts finden, außer das es eine eplus premium Voice Nummer ist, aber nicht wieviel die kostet. Bei eplus sagt man solange die Rechnung nicht da ist können sie nichts tun. Wie kann sowas passieren? Habe ein iphone 4 mit allen Updates. Muss ich das Geld bezahlen? Wieviel auch immer? Für alle Antworten vielen vielen dank!

Ich habe es natürlich erst nach 31 Minuten gemerkt


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2013)

Natürlich wirst du das bezahlen müssen. Du bist ePlus-Kunde und auf unbekannte Weise hat sich dein Handy verselbständigt - was kann ePlus dazu? Die Nummer ist womöglich bereits in deinem (evtl.) gebrandeten Gerät, auf der SIM-Card oder über eine Software von ePlus verfügbar. Was auch immer passiert ist, es liegt in deiner Verantwortung, wenn es nicht gewollt war. Bei etwas mehr Sorgfalt hättest du die Musik ja auch schon eher bemerken können. Jetzt lass den Spaß dich 15 € kosten und pass halt zukünftig besser auf dein Handy auf und/oder lass die Premium-Dienste doch gleich sperren.


----------



## Teleton (19 Juli 2013)

Premiumvoice zur 22585 kostet 1,99 pro Minute. Da es sich um netzinterne Kurzwahlen handelt stellt sich schon die Frage ,ob sich die Anbieter auf die normale Rechtsprechung zu Telefongebühren berufen können. Außerdem könnte man den Anbietern Arglist und Schädigungsabsicht vorwerfen, wenn Sie merken, da ist niemand dran und trotzdem nicht auflegen.


> Wie kann sowas passieren?


Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten z.B. sog But-call oder ein Trojaner/Virus der solche Nummern anwählt, gabs ja früher bei Dialern auch.



> was kann ePlus dazu?


Wer hat die gezwungen ein Paralleluniversum von Mehrwertnummern im Kurzwahlbereich zu schaffen? Sollen damit verbraucherschützende Normen des Telekommunikationsrechtes umgangen werden?


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> > was kann ePlus dazu?
> 
> 
> Wer hat die gezwungen ein Paralleluniversum von Mehrwertnummern im Kurzwahlbereich zu schaffen? Sollen damit verbraucherschützende Normen des Telekommunikationsrechtes umgangen werden?


Gute Frage, nur sollte die der Provider beantworten. Hierzu müsste man die dem aber erst einmal stellen, wenn die Rechnung mit der ausgewiesenen Einzelforderung vom Christian_1982 empfangen worden ist.


----------

